# Lumps behind both ears



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Matted hair?:yuck:


----------



## LIDDLEMAR (Aug 3, 2013)

Could that be it? It's squishy 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ajgard02 (Jun 4, 2020)

LIDDLEMAR said:


> After taking Brooklyn a bath today he noticed a lump behind each ear in the same place. I called the vet right away and the assistant told me it's probably a part of their ear. Any one else's golden have these lumps too?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


My golden has these too, she is just shy of one year old. Did you ever find out what they were?


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Mandibular or parotid glands are in that general area, both could swell if infected. The bone there is the temporal fossa, which has a bulging kind of rise to it naturally because it is a depression where several areas come together and like anything else that has a dip, there is a rise too... and then, the odds that it is actually a mat are pretty good if it is directly behind the ear and when you pull on it the ear skin moves...


----------



## toothfairy (May 11, 2018)

Ajgard02 said:


> My golden has these too, she is just shy of one year old. Did you ever find out what they were?


Definitely matted hair in our case. Our two year old golden had small egg sized lumps that we thought were part of the ear but that the vet told us was matted hair! We trimmed it off and are diligently grooming him under the ears since.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I would also guess matted fur. Do you brush behind his ears? You have to brush behind their ears regularly to keep the fur from matting.


----------



## Toby key (Jul 23, 2020)

LIDDLEMAR said:


> After taking Brooklyn a bath today he noticed a lump behind each ear in the same place. I called the vet right away and the assistant told me it's probably a part of their ear. Any one else's golden have these lumps too?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I have a 10 month old golden retriever and he has those behind each ear and I checked real good and its not matted hair 


LIDDLEMAR said:


> After taking Brooklyn a bath today he noticed a lump behind each ear in the same place. I called the vet right away and the assistant told me it's probably a part of their ear. Any one else's golden have these lumps too?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App





Ajgard02 said:


> My golden has these too, she is just shy of one year old. Did you ever find out what they were?


I have a 10 month old golden retriever and he has those too and I got him down and checked them good and its not hair


----------

